# Mechanized platoon\company group structure



## Strydwolf (27 Jul 2016)

Hello everyone!

Anyone who's involved in military modeling and reenactments knows how hard it is to find just any information on TO&E of various canadian units. Of course, there is a reason to that.
In any way, I am looking for a most basic information on canadian army mechanized infantry units structure - up to a company\company group.

So, several questions:

1) AFAIK typical mech.inf platoon consists of 3xSections + 1 Heavy section + HQ. Is HQ traveling in one (or spread through) its 4 LAVs or does it have its own vehicle?
2) How often additional radio operators, medics, UAV operators are attached in a typical combat task organizations? How do they travel?
3) Specifically task organized company-sized groups are used very often in US army and marine units, especially in recon\cavalry squadrons. Is the composition of such groups in canadian mechanized units similar in its organizational idea to their US\UK counterparts?
4) How often are tank units task organized with mechanized companies to form tank-mechanized company groups (such as in US army)? Can it be that a tank section is attached to a mechanized platoon for MTC missions if armored threat is expected?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LightFighter (27 Jul 2016)

What do you mean by heavy section?  Like a weapons detachment?

A platoon would just have the one Platoon Signaller(Infantryman), a medic may also be with a platoon. 

A Rifle Coy HQ can have 3 Signallers(SigOp/ACISS), a couple medics(that can be pushed to the platoons), an attached FOO/FAC team, etc.

A Rifle Coy with tanks attached(as well as other arms) would be a Combat Team.


----------



## Strydwolf (27 Jul 2016)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> What do you mean by heavy section?  Like a weapons detachment?



Thanks for a responce,

By heavy section I meant a sort of a weapon squad - with either M3 or GPMGs.


----------

